# "Homage"



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

This word seems to be used quite a lot recently.

It seems to be the fashionable word for copy these days.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very thin lines between Homage, copy and fake IMO.

Something like the CAF Eddie is planning is a Homage as far as I can see. It is up front about what it is and there are not that many about.

I just hate all those Sub fakes on ebay.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think a bit of homage is bad. Fakes are a different matter, I guess.

PG is quite right, IMHO.


----------



## texastime (Dec 11, 2003)

Roy said:


> This word seems to be used quite a lot recently.
> 
> It seems to be the fashionable word for copy these days.


What do you think of the RXW watches, are they "homage" or fakes.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not totally against fake watches, I think they have their place in the grand scheme of things as long as the sellers don't try to pass them off as the original article by charging vast sums of money. Some people can't afford (or don't want to spend) 1000's of pounds on a watch, but like the look of say a Panerai or Submariner. I've just bought myself an Apogaum (Panerai homage watch - not a fake as far as I'm concerned because it doesn't say Panerai on it anywhere) off Ebay. I'll post a picture when I get it, which probably won't be before Christmas; from the photos it doesn't look too bad - but it wouldn't would it? Someone at work has bought a couple of fakes over the internet. Can't remember what the makes are sorry (though Jaeger Le Coultre rings a bell) but they are decent watches in their own right i.e. they are wll made and keep good time. These are utter fakes though even down to the movement decorations, names on the dial, limited edition numbers etc!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I utterly despise fake watches, and think the only fitting place for one is under the swinging arm holding a substantial lump hammer, and which I would gladly perform as a pleasurable task!!!! 

I do NOT consider a homage watch to be in this bracket one iota. A homage watch is clearly marked as to what it is, with the new makers name on it, but just in the style of an old watch with more usually a more modern movement. That is not a fake. If anyone presented me with one of those blatant attempts to copy a Rolex for example, with a fake Rolex name on it, I would smash it flat to the freaking ground with the very greatest of pleasure!!!!!!!!!









I think blatant fakes are utter contemptable *****.

As you can see.................I don't sit on the fence with issues like this!!!!


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

Griff, does it matter if both the original and copy are in production at the same time? 'Cos that Seiko divers bezel bears more than a passing resemblance to an Omega, so when does 'homage' become espionage!?? ;-)

On 'homage' though, as it's the subject du jour. I nearly bought a cheapo Ingersoll a while back, a quartz analogue with a analogue compass inside it. They were selling for Â£17.99 at Littlewoods, and it amused me, so I was toying with buying one. Then I saw a WWII Wenger that did the same trick, and realised the Ingersoll was styled after that, cool I thought, I'll have one.

Except the new catalogue had come out, and Littlewoods didn't sell them any more ;-(.

Looking on Ebay, one sold for Â£37 recently. I missed another by a couple of hours that went for a far more sensible Â£25. One was listed with a 'buy me now' price of Â£89! Unbelievable!

But if anyone knows where I can get one, and wants to talk sensible money, I'm interested.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

phlogistician said:


> Griff, does it matter if both the original and copy are in production at the same time? 'Cos that Seiko divers bezel bears more than a passing resemblance to an Omega, so when does 'homage' become espionage!?? ;-)










Never seemed that way to me!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The difference is the Seiko says Seiko on the dial.

The Fake Rolex say Rolex but can be anything from miyota qtz up to identical movements, case and most likely better bracelet.

A mate of mine has a fake seadweller that is very convincing. The problem is he always wears it with tee shirts to flash it off. Why? Everyone knows it's a fake. He could just as well flash off a decent Seiko diver and have the joy of wearing a good honest watch at the same time.

If a Homage is done well and is a copy of a rare and little seen watch such as the CAF and it's perfectly honest about what it is then I have no problems.

Anything else is just an attempt to deceive someone. My mate and I both know his Seadweller is a fake. What if he sold it on for say Â£50 and then that guy got some fake papers, a fake box and tags and then tried to flog it on ebay for 10 times as much? Wouldn't be a harmless copy then, would it?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Fake-replica-homage ?









Ripping off a name or a design is exactly the same thing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## texastime (Dec 11, 2003)

I think that if you make a watch that looks exactly like another one and just put another name on it it's still a copy and not an homage. Like the RXW watches, the rolex style watches even have a green sticker on the back I mean come on.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I haven't got a problem with true homage watches; an RXW is not a Rolex even if the design if not the quality is similar, you know it isn't a Rolex and so do people who know bugger all; you know what you are buying.

Where I do have a problem is with the so-called homage watches that are nothing more than fakes, a "homage" watch with Rolex on the dial is a fake! No other word for it and I agree with Griff's sentiments.


----------



## Wee Davy (Oct 2, 2003)

As long as its labelled as to what it is I have no problem. I agree that fakes labelled Rolex, Panerai etc. should be smashed but it is amusing to see how companies try to get around the name issue. RXW was originally called Prolex and had a "chronomeister" label on some models.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

Pardon my ignorance what are RXW watches? I've seen them mentioned here and else where but can't say I have noticed any before.

Thanks MIKE..


----------



## texastime (Dec 11, 2003)

Wee Davy said:


> As long as its labelled as to what it is I have no problem. I agree that fakes labelled Rolex, Panerai etc. should be smashed but it is amusing to see how companies try to get around the name issue. RXW was originally called Prolex and had a "chronomeister" label on some models.


 See that's what I'm saying just because they call it "Marina Militare" and not Luminor Marina doesn't make it an Homage. Usually Homage watches are made because the watch is historical and not around anymore or limited. I'm not saying all big watches with a crown guard are a copy but when you copy the dial, the wording, the font, etc it's too much.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

But then again the Luminor Marina itself is kind of an homage watch isn't it? They were made in the 30's and Panari went out of business many decades ago. Someone (The Richmont Luxury Group?) bought the name and made watches with the same name. They are probably to different specs and certainly use different movements.

From what I see of the Marina Militare I think it's a pretty good watch for the price.


----------

